# the Trilateral Commision? (so freaky it should be a conspiracy theory)



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

I first heard about the trilateral commision in the early 90's. A friend of a friend was writing a paper about them for his degree. He had some interesting things to say about them: They are the puppetmasters who really control what happens on this planet. They use the governments that are already in place to carry out their plans. They are evil and exist only to create profit for people who are already insanely wealthy. It is common for people in govt positions around the world to have belonged to the trilateral commision before/after they gained their 'elected' seats in their govts (bush and clinton were both TC members). Other members are leaders in industry and the people who run the biggest banks on the planet. Membership to the trilateral commision is by invite only. They have secret meetings on a regular basis. They 'take care' of global problems like over-population control thru: contaminated vaccines (sv40, anyone?), aids, chemtrails--although they werent called 'chemtrails' in the early 90's, etc. They decide which countries are going to go to war, even. After all, war is big business, controls population, etc, etc, etc...

Anyways, i hadnt really thought much about this until recently. It's the kind of thing i *want* to forget about. They have a website, i was just looking at it. If you read between the lines a bit, what they say on their site is *very* scary. Even if you dont read between the lines, what they have to say is pretty frightening. I think that the website probably only exists as propaganda: to try to promote a view of themselves that they would like people to believe. The site is very carefully worded. http://www.trilateral.org/


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

so, is this too far out there?


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

ITA with you.

Rush Limbaugh, FWIW, is a member also.

Have you ever heard of "Renaissance Weekend", which Clinton, Bush, even Nixon have attended.

NWO - it is really here already.

Ready or not!


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

See????????????? They are the anti-Christ!

Why do the majority of Christians and Catholics support the friggin' antiChrist?

Isn't there something in the Bible about the Devil being a wolf in sheep's clothing







:

Not that I believe in "the devil" literally, of course.........


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

but Candiland, religion is the origional opiate of the masses. Sheeple cant think for themselves, they need religious leaders to tell them how to think. But you're right, i'm pretty sure that there are biblical references about the devil being a wolf in sheep's clothing.

I hadnt heard of Renaissance Weekend. What is that?

I was thinking about sending the TC an email to ask them for their member list. But i figured that would get my name put on a 'list' somewhere....


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

i love you guys.







no other mamas i know IRL would ever talk about stuff like this.

research the Omega Agency ~ pretty much the same principle. there's a lot of info out there about what's really going on... at least... if you believe it all.









better stop before echelon catches us.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

:

I believe they list the







(umm I mean members) on the site. I of course didn't recognize any of the names. One of their biggest finacial backers to start with was the Ford Foundation, big surprise there, not.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:

better stop before echelon catches us.

bahahahah!!!!
i was just about to say that


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

:yup, too late, we're on the list

ok, seriously though...how do you take action against something so incredibly huge?


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

exactly what we're doing: bring it out into the open, talk about it, make fun of it... and resist.


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

so... knowing that the TC and other organizations like that exist, does it make it hard for you to take politics seriously? The only politics that i really pay attention to anymore are local things going on in my own community. I just cant get worked up about the big elections, bc it just doesnt matter who wins--it's rigged and the outcome would be the same regardless of whose sitting in the drivers seat, ykwim?


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

"In my view, the Trilateral Commission represents a skilled, coordinated effort to seize control and consolidate the tour centres of power - political, monetary, intellectual, and ecclesiastical." Barry Goldwater in With No Apologies









Members of the Trilateral have included the Bushes, the Rockefellers, John Anderson, Jimmy Carter, Henry Kissinger,
William Cohen, William Roth, Robert Taft, Casper Weinberger, Zbigniew Brzezinski, Hamilton Jordan, Jody Powell, Cyrus ***** and many important others you may or may not recognize.









Renaissance weekend was begun in 1981 and meets in Hilton Head, NC with all sorts of heads of state and celebrities and news people. There are many news people who meet there yet there is never any reporting of the happenings there. Attendees have included the Clintons, the Bushes, the Rockefellers, Henry Kissinger, Walter Cronkite, Peter Jennings, and many others you may or may not recognize.









You may also want to read up on the Bilderbergers founded in May 1954 in Oosterserk, Netherlands which is a bilateral group with ad hoc membership with an E-W political view of the world. Members have included Walter Scheel, Paul Finney, Henry Kissinger, Vernon Jordan, Henry Heinz and many others you may or may not recognize.:ignore

This information makes for interesting reading late at night when all of your paranoia is loose!


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

i have a request in at the library for 'children of the matrix' by david icke. i'm not buying his interdimensional reptilian shape-shifter theory. That's a bit much for me, but i'm interested in seeing how he puts together all the other pieces--Bilderbergers, gatt, eu, ftaa, tc, etc...

i have the apr 2004 membership list of the tc. i dont think it would be breaking copyright rules to post it, it's just a list of names. so here it is if anyone else wants to have a looksee.

The Trilateral Commission

20 APRIL 2004
*Executive Committee

THOMAS S. FOLEY PETER SUTHERLAND YOTARO KOBAYASHI
North American Chairman European Chairman Pacific Asia Chairman

ALLAN E. GOTLIEB HERVÉ DE CARMOY KIM KYUNG-WON
North American European Pacific Asia
Deputy Chairman Deputy Chairman Deputy Chairman

LORENZO H. ZAMBRANO ANDRZEJ OLECHOWSKI SHIJURO OGATA
North American European Pacific Asia
Deputy Chairman Deputy Chairman Deputy Chairman

DAVID ROCKEFELLER
Founder and Honorary Chairman

PAUL A. VOLCKER GEORGES BERTHOIN OTTO GRAF LAMBSDORFF
North American Honorary Chairman European Honorary Chairman European Honorary Chairman

***

MICHAEL J. O'NEIL PAUL RÉVAY TADASHI YAMAMOTO
North American Director European Director Pacific Asia Director

European Group

Paul Adams, Chief Executive, British American Tobacco, London
Urban Ahlin, Member of the Swedish Parliament and Chairman of the Committee on Foreign Affairs, Stockholm
Krister Ahlström, Vice Chairman, Stora Enso and Fortum; former Chairman, Finnish Employers Confederation; former Chairman, Ahlström Corp., Helsinki
Joaquin Almunia, Member-designate, European Commission, Brussels; Member of the Spanish Congress of Deputies and Chairman of the Budget Committee, Madrid
Edmond Alphandéry, Chairman, Caisse Nationale de Prévoyance, Paris; former Chairman, Electricité de France (EDF); former Minister of the Economy and Finance
Bodil Nyboe Andersen, Chairman of the Board of Governors, Danmarks Nationalbank, Copenhagen
Jacques Andréani, Ambassadeur de France; former Ambassador to the United States
*Stelios Argyros, Chairman and Managing Director, Preveza Mills, Athens; former Member of the European Parliament; Chairman of the Board, STET Hellas; former Vice President of UNICE, Brussels; former President and Chairman of the Board of the Federation of Greek Industries, Athens
Jerzy Baczynski, Editor-in-Chief, Polityka, Warsaw
Estela Barbot, Vice President, AGA, Porto; Vice President of the Board, AEP -- Portuguese Business Association; Consul of Guatemala, Lisbon
François Bayrou, Member of the French National Assembly; President of the UDF Party; former Minister, Paris
*Erik Belfrage, Senior Vice President, Skandinaviska Enskilda Banken; Director, Investor AB, Stockholm
Marek Belka, Former Ambassador-at-Large and Chairman, Council for International Coordination, Coalition Provisional Authority, Baghdad; former Professor of Economics, University of Lodz and Institute of Economics of the Polish Academy of Sciences; former Senior Advisor on Central and Eastern Europe, JP Morgan Chase Bank, Warsaw; former Deputy Prime Minister & Minister of Finance, Poland
*Georges Berthoin, International Honorary Chairman, European Movement; Honorary Chairman, The Jean Monnet Association; Honorary European Chairman, Trilateral Commission, Paris
Nicolas Beytout, Editor, Les Echos, Paris
Boris Biancheri Chiappori, Chairman, Agenzia ANSA, Rome; Chairman, I.S.P.I., Milan; former Secretary General of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs
Carl Bildt, Chairman, Nordic Venture Network and Senior Adviser, IT Provider, Stockholm; former Member of the Swedish Parliament, Chairman of the Moderate Party and Prime Minister of Sweden; former European Union High Representative in Bosnia-Herzegovina & UN Special Envoy to the Balkans
Lord Black of Crossharbour, Chairman, Telegraph Group, London; Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Hollinger International, USA; Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Argus Corporation and Hollinger, Canada
Ana Patricia Botin, Chairman, Banesto, Madrid; Member of the Board & of the Executive Committee, Banco Santander Central Hispano
Jean-Louis Bourlanges, Member of the European Parliament (EPP-ED Group/UDF); former President of the European Movement in France, Paris
*Jorge Braga de Macedo, President, Tropical Research Institute, Lisbon; Former Special Advisor to the Secretary General, Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD), Paris; Professor of Economics, Nova University at Lisbon; Chairman, Forum Portugal Global; former Minister of Finance
Rolf-E. Breuer, Chairman of the Supervisory Board, Deutsche Bank, Frankfurt-am-Main; President, Association of the German Banks (BdB)
Lord Brittan of Spennithorne, Vice Chairman, UBS Investment Bank, London; former Vice President, European Commission
John Bruton, Member of the Irish Parliament; Former Prime Minister and Leader of Fine Gael, Dublin
Robin Buchanan, Senior Partner, Bain & Company, London
*François Bujon de l'Estang, Ambassadeur de France; Chairman, Citigroup France, Paris; former Ambassador to the United States
Sven Burmester, Writer and Explorer, Denmark; former Representative, United Nations Population Fund (UNFPA), Beijing
Richard Burrows, Joint Managing Director, Pernod Ricard, Paris; Chairman and Chief Executive, Irish Distillers, Dublin; Deputy Governor of the Bank of Ireland; former President, IBEC (The Irish Business and Employers Confederation)
*Hervé de Carmoy, Executive Chairman, Almatis (formerly Alcoa Specialty Chemicals), Frankfurt-am-Main; former Partner, Rhône Group, New York & Paris; Honorary Chairman, Banque Industrielle et Mobilière Privée, Paris; former Chief Executive, Société Générale de Belgique; European Deputy Chairman, Trilateral Commission
Antonio Carrapatoso, Chairman of the Board of Directors, Vodafone Portugal, Lisbon; Member of the Board of Directors, Vodafone Spain & Vodacom
Salvatore Carrubba, Culture Alderman, Municipality of Milan; former Managing Editor, Il Sole 24 Ore, Milan
Jaime Carvajal Urquijo, Chairman, Advent International, Madrid
Henri de Castries, Chairman of the Management Board and Chief Executive Officer, AXA, Paris
Willy de Clercq, Minister of State of Belgium; Member of the European Parliament & Chairman, Committee on Legal Affairs and Citizen's Rights; former Vice President of the Commission of the European Communities; former Vice Prime Minister-Minister of Finance and the Budget
Vittorio Colao, Managing Director, Vodafone Omnitel, Milan
Bertrand Collomb, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Lafarge, Paris
Richard Conroy, Chairman, Conroy Diamonds & Gold, Dublin; Member of Senate, Republic of Ireland
Eckhard Cordes, Member of the Board, DaimlerChrysler, Stuttgart
Alfonso Cortina, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Repsol-YPF, Madrid
Michel David-Weill, Chairman, Lazard LLC, worldwide; Managing Director and Président du Collège d'Associés-Gérants, Lazard Frères S.A.S., Paris; Deputy Chairman, Lazard Brothers & Co., Limited, London
Baron Paul De Keersmaeker, Chairman of the Board of Domo, Corgo, Foundation Europalia International and the Canada Europe Round Table, Brussels; Honorary Chairman Interbrew, KBC, Nestlé Belgilux; former Member of the Belgian and European Parliaments and of the Belgian Government
*Vladimir Dlouhy, Senior Advisor, ABB; International Advisor, Goldman Sachs; former Czechoslovak Minister of Economy; former Czech Minister of Industry & Trade, Prague
*Bill Emmott, Editor, The Economist, London
Pedro Miguel Etxenike, Professor of Physics, University of the Basque Country; former Basque Minister of Education, San Sebastian
Laurent Fabius, Member of the French National Assembly and of the Foreign Affairs Committee; former Prime Minister & Minister of the Economy & Finance, Paris
Oscar Fanjul, Honorary Chairman, Repsol-YPF; Vice Chairman, Omega Capital, Madrid
Grete Faremo, Executive Vice President, Storebrand; former Norwegian Minister of Development Cooperation, Minister of Justice and Minister of Oil and Energy, Oslo
*Nemesio Fernandez-Cuesta, Corporate Director of Shared Services, Repsol-YPF; former Chairman, Prensa Española, Madrid
Klaus-Dieter Frankenberger, Foreign Editor, Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung, Frankfurt-am-Main
Jürgen Fitschen, Member of the Group Executive Committee, Deutsche Bank, Frankfurt-am-Main
*Michael Fuchs, Member of the German Bundestag, Berlin; former President, National Federation of German Wholesale & Export Traders
Lord Garel-Jones, Senior Advisor to UBS Warburg, London; Member of the House of Lords; former Minister of State at the Foreign and Commonwealth Office (European Affairs)
*Antonio Garrigues Walker, Chairman, Garrigues Abogados y Asesores Tributarios, Madrid
Lord Gilbert, Member of the House of Lords; former Minister for Defence, London
Mario Greco, Managing Director, RAS Milan
General The Lord Guthrie, Director, N M Rothschild & Sons, London; Member of the House of Lords; former Chief of the Defence Staff, London
Carl Hahn, Vice-Chairman of the Supervisory Board, Gerling Speziale Kreditversicherungs, Cologne; Director, Perot Systems Corporation, Dallas; former Chairman, Volkswagen, Wolfsburg
Sirkka Hämäläinen, former Member of the Executive Board, European Central Bank, Frankfurt-am-Main; former Governor, Bank of Finland
*Toomas Hendrik Ilves, Member of the Estonian Parliament, Tallinn; former Foreign Minister and Ambassador to the United States, Canada and Mexico
Joe Jacob, Member of the Irish Parliament, Dublin
*Max Jakobson, Independent Consultant and Senior Columnist, Helsinki; former Finnish Ambassador to the United Nations; former Chairman of the Finnish Council of Economic Organizations
*Baron Daniel Janssen, Chairman of the Board, Solvay, Brussels
Zsigmond Jarai, President, National Bank of Hungary, Budapest
*Béla Kadar, Member of the Hungarian Academy; Member of the Monetary Council of the National Bank; President of the Hungarian Economic Association; Former Ambassador of Hungary to the O.E.C.D., Paris; former Hungarian Minister of International Economic Relations and Member of Parliament
Karl Kaiser, Senior Scholar and former Otto-Wolff Director, Research Institute of the German Council on Foreign Relations (DGAP), Berlin; Professor Emeritus of Political Sciences, University of Bonn
Robert Kassai, Senior Vice President, The National Association of Craftmens Corporation, Budapest
Sir John Kerr, former Secretary General, European Convention, Brussels; former Permanent Under-Secretary of State and Head of the Diplomatic Service, Foreign and Commonwealth Office, London; former British Ambassador to the United States
Denis Kessler, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Scor, Paris; former Chairman, French Insurance Association (FFSA); former Executive Vice-Chairman, MEDEF-Mouvement des Entreprises de France (French Employers' Confederation)
Jiri Kunert, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Zivnostenska banka; President of the Czech Association of Banks, Prague
Manfred Lahnstein, Special Representative of the Board & former Member of the Executive Board, Bertelsmann, Gütersloh; former Federal Minister of Finance
*Count Otto Lambsdorff, Partner, Wessing Lawyers, Düsseldorf; Chairman, Friedrich Naumann Foundation, Berlin; former Member of German Bundestag; Honorary Chairman, Free Democratic Party; former Federal Minister of Economy; former President of the Liberal International; Honorary European Chairman, Trilateral Commission, Paris
Kurt Lauk, Chairman, Globe Capital Partners, Stuttgart; President, Economic Council of the CDU Party, Berlin; Former Member of the Board, DaimlerChrysler, Stuttgart
Anne Lauvergeon, Chairperson of the Executive Board, Areva; Chairperson and Chief Executive Officer, Cogema, Paris
Pierre Lellouche, Member of the French National Assembly and of the Foreign Affairs Committee, Paris
Enrico Letta, Member of Parliament; Secretary General, AREL; former Minister of Industry, Rome
André Leysen, Honorary Chairman, Gevaert, Antwerp; Honorary Chairman, Agfa-Gevaert Group
Marianne Lie, Director General, Norwegian Shipowner's Association, Oslo
Count Maurice Lippens, Chairman, Fortis, Brussels
Helge Lund, Chief Executive Officer of the Norwegian Oil Company, Statoil, Oslo
*Cees Maas, Member of the Executive Board and Chief Financial Officer of the ING Group, Amsterdam; former Treasurer of the Dutch Government
Peter Mandelson, Member of the British Parliament; former Secretary of State for Northern Ireland and for Trade and Industry, London
Rainer Masera, Chairman, San Paolo IMI Group, Turin; former Minister of Budget and Economic Planning
Abel Matutes, Chairman, Empresas Matutes, Ibiza; former Member of the European Commission, Brussels; former Minister of Foreign Affairs, Madrid
Francis Maude, Member of the British Parliament; Director, Benfield Group; former Shadow Foreign Secretary, London
Edgar Meister, Member of the Board, Deutsche Bundesbank, Frankfurt-am-Main; Chairman, the Banking Supervisory Subcommittee of the European Monetary Institute (EMI); Chairman, the Banking Supervision Committee of the European System of the Central Banks (ESCB)
Vasco de Mello, Vice Chairman, José de Mello SGPS, Lisbon
Joao de Menezes Ferreira, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, ECO-SOROS, Lisbon; former Member of the Portuguese Parliament
Peter Mitterbauer, President, The Federation of Austrian Industry, Vienna; Chairman, President and Chief Executive Officer, MIBA, Laakirchen
Dominique Moïsi, Special Advisor to the Director General of the French Institute for International Relations (IFRI), Paris
Sir Mark Moody-Stuart, Former Chairman, Royal Dutch/Shell Group, London; Chairman, Business Action for Sustainable Development (BASD)
Klaus Murmann, Honorary Chairman, Confederation of German Employers' Associations (BDA), Berlin; Chairman, Sauer Holding, Neumünster
Heinrich Neisser, President, Politische Akademie, Vienna; Professor of Political Studies at Innsbruck University; former Member of Austrian Parliament and Second President of the National Assembly
Harald Norvik, Chairman and Partner, ECON Management; former President and Chief Executive, Statoil, Oslo
*Andrzej Olechowski, Leader, Civic Platform; former Chairman, Bank Handlowy; former Minister of Foreign Affairs and of Finance, Warsaw; European Deputy Chairman
Dimitry Panitza, Founding Chairman, The Free and Democratic Bulgaria Foundation; Founder and Chairman, The Bulgarian School of Politics, Sofia
Lucas Papademos, Vice President, European Central Bank, Frankfurt-am-Main; former Governor of the Bank of Greece
Schelto Patijn, Member of the Supervisory Board of the Schipol Group and Amsterdam RAI; former Mayor of the City of Amsterdam, The Netherlands
Christopher Patten, Member of the European Commission (External Relations), Brussels; Chancellor-elect of the University of Oxford; former Governor of Hong Kong; former Member of the British Cabinet, London
Heinrich von Pierer, Chairman of the Managing Board, President and Chief Executive Officer, Siemens, Munich
Andrea Pininfarina, Managing Director, Industrie Pininfarina, Turin; Chairman, Federmeccanica (Association of Mechanical Industries), Rome
Benoît Potier, Chairman, L'Air Liquide, Paris
Alessandro Profumo, Managing Director, Unicredito Italiano, Milan
Henri Proglio, Chairman, Veolia Environnement, Paris
Luigi Ramponi, Member of Parliament; Chairman of the Defence Committee of the Chamber of Deputies, Rome; former Deputy Chief of the Defence Staff (Italian Army)
Wanda Rapaczynska, President of the Management Board, Agora, Warsaw
Günter Rexrodt, Member of the German Bundestag; former Federal Minister of the Economy, Berlin
Heinz Riesenhuber, Member of the German Bundestag; former Federal Minister of Research and Technology, Berlin
Gianfelice Rocca, Chairman, Techint Group of Companies, Milan
H. Onno Ruding, Chairman, Center for European Policy Studies (CEPS), Brussels; Former Vice Chairman, Citibank; former Dutch Minister of Finance
Renato Ruggiero, Chairman, Citigroup in Switzerland; Vice Chairman, Citigroup European Investment Bank, Zurich; former Italian Foreign Minister and Director General of WTO
Anthony Ruys, Chairman of the Executive Board, Heineken, Amsterdam
Jacques Santer, Member of the European Parliament; former President of the European Commission; former Prime Minister of Luxembourg
Antxón Sarasqueta, Executive President, Multimedia Capital; Patronage Member of the Foreign Policy Foundation (INCIPE); Member of the Board of Directors, Editorial Group Negocios, Madrid
*Silvio Scaglia, Managing Director, e-Biscom, Milan; former Managing Director, Omnitel
Paolo Scaroni, Managing Director, ENEL, Rome
*Guido Schmidt-Chiari, Chairman, Constantia Group; former Chairman, Creditanstalt Bankverein, Vienna
Henning Schulte-Noelle, Chairman of the Board of Advisors, Allianz, Munich
Pedro Schwartz, Professor of Economics, Autonomous University of Madrid; former Executive Chairman, IDELCO, Madrid
Prince Charles of Schwarzenberg, Founder and Director, Nadace Bohemiae, Prague; former Chancellor to President Havel; former President of the International Helsinki Federation for Human Rights
*Carlo Secchi, Rector and full Professor of European Economic Policy, Bocconi University, Milan
Tøger Seidenfaden, Editor-in-Chief, Politiken, Copenhagen
Maurizio Sella, Chief Executive Officer and General Manager, Banca Sella, Biella; Chairman, Association of Italian Banks (A.B.I.), Rome
Stefano Silvestri, President, Institute for International Affairs (IAI), Rome; Commentator, Il Sole 24 Ore; former Under Secretary of State for Defence, Italy
Lord Simon of Highbury, Member of the House of Lords; Advisory Director of Unilever, Morgan Stanley Europe and LEK; former Minister for Trade & Competitiveness in Europe; former Chairman of BP, London
Nicholas Soames, Member of the British Parliament, London
Sir Martin Sorrell, Chief Executive Officer, WPP Group, London
*Myles Staunton, former Member of the Irish Senate & of the Dail; Consultant, Co. Mayo
*Thorvald Stoltenberg, Special Representative of the UN Secretary General for Humanitarian Affairs in Iraq; President, Norwegian Red Cross, Oslo; former Co-Chairman (UN) of the Steering Committee of the International Conference on Former Yugoslavia; former Foreign Minister of Norway; former UN High Commissioner for Refugees
*Petar Stoyanov, President, Centre for Political Dialogue, Sofia; former President of Bulgaria
Peter Straarup, Chairman of the Executive Board, Danske Bank, Copenhagen; Chairman, the Danish Bankers Association
*Peter Sutherland, Chairman, BP p.l.c.; Chairman, Goldman Sachs International; former Director General, GATT/WTO; former Member of the European Commission; former Attorney General of Ireland; European Chairman, Trilateral Commission
Björn Svedberg, Former Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Ericsson, Stockholm; former President and Group Chief Executive, Skandinaviska Enskilda Banken
Péter Székely, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Transelektro, Budapest; President, Confederation of Hungarian Employers' Organisations for International Co-operation (CEHIC); Vice President, Confederation of Hungarian Employers and Industrialists
Jacques Thierry, Honorary Chairman, Banque Bruxelles Lambert; Honorary Chairman of the Board, Interbrew, Brussels
Jean-Philippe Thierry, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, AGF (Assurances Générales de France), Paris
*Niels Thygesen, Danske Bank Professor of International Economics, University of Copenhagen; Chairman, OECD Economic Development and Review Committee; Chairman, MTS, Copenhagen
Marco Tronchetti Provera, Chairman, Telecom Italia; Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Pirelli, Milan
Elsbeth Tronstad, Director of Information, ABB, Oslo
Loukas Tsoukalis, Professor of European Integration, University of Athens; President of the Hellenic Foundation for European and Foreign Policy (ELIAMEP)
Mario Vargas Llosa, Writer and Member of the Royal Spanish Academy, Madrid
*George Vassiliou, Head of the Negotiating Team for the Accession of Cyprus to the European Union; former President of the Republic of Cyprus; Former Member of Parliament and Leader of United Democrats, Nicosia
Franco Venturini, Foreign Correspondent, Corriere della Sera, Rome
Friedrich Verzetnitsch, Member of Austrian Parliament; President, Austrian Federation of Trade Unions, Vienna; President, European Trade Union Confederation (ETUC)
*Marko Voljc, Chief Executive Officer, Nova Ljubljanska Banka, Ljubljana
Joris Voorhoeve, Member of the Council of State; former Member of the Dutch Parliament; former Minister of Defence, The Hague
Panagis Vourloumis, Panagis Vourloumis & Associates, Financial Advisors; Chairman, Frigoglass Group; former Chairman and Managing Director, Alpha Finance, Athens
Marcus Wallenberg, President and Chief Executive Officer, Investor AB, Stockholm
*Serge Weinberg, Chairman of the Management Board, Pinault-Printemps-Redoute; former President, Institute of International and Strategic Studies (IRIS), Paris
Heinrich Weiss, Chairman, SMS, Düsseldorf
Nout Wellink, President, Dutch Central Bank, Amsterdam
Arne Wessberg, Director General, YLE Group, the Finnish Broadcasting Company & Digits Oy, Helsinki; President, European Broadcasting Union (EBU)
*Norbert Wieczorek, former Member of the German Bundestag & Deputy Chairman of the SPD Parliamentary Group, Berlin
Hans Wijers, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Akzo Nobel, Arnhem
Otto Wolff von Amerongen, Honorary Chairman, East Committee of the German Industry; Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Otto Wolff Industrieberatung und Beteiligung, Cologne
Zbigniew Wrobel, President of the Management Board and Chief Executive Officer, PKN-Orlen, Warsaw
*Emilio Ybarra, former Chairman, Banco Bilbao-Vizcaya, Madrid
Father Maciej Zieba, Provincial of the Polish Province of the Dominican Order, Warsaw; Founder and Director, the Tertio Millennio Institute, Cracow

Former Members in Public Service

Patrick Devedjian, Minister for Industry, France
Lene Espersen, Minister of Justice, Denmark
Mario Monti, Member of the European Commission (Competition Policy), Brussels
Pedro Solbes, Member of the European Commission (Monetary Affairs), Brussels
Harri Tiido, Ambassador of Estonia and Head of the Estonian Mission to NATO, Brussels
Karsten Voigt, Coordinator for German-American Cooperation, Federal Foreign Ministry, Germany

North American Group

Madeleine K. Albright, Principal, The Albright Group LLC, Washington, DC; former U.S. Secretary of State
Graham Allison, Director, Belfer Center for Science and International Affairs, Harvard University, Cambridge, MA
G. Allen Andreas, Chairman and Chief Executive, Archer Daniels Midland Company, Decatur, IL
Michael H. Armacost, Shorenstein Distinguished Fellow, Asia/Pacific Research Center, Stanford University, Hillsborough, CA; former President, The Brookings Institution; former U.S. Ambassador to Japan; former U.S. Under Secretary of State for Political Affairs
C. Michael Armstrong, Chairman, Comcast Corporation, Philadelphia, PA
*Charlene Barshefsky, Senior International Partner, Wilmer, Cutler & Pickering, Washington, DC; former U.S. Trade Representative
*C. Fred Bergsten, Director, Institute for International Economics, Washington, DC; former U.S. Assistant Secretary of the Treasury for International Affairs
Doug Bereuter, Member (R-NE), U.S. House of Representatives
Dennis C. Blair, USN (Ret.), Senior Fellow, Institute for Defense Analyses, Alexandria, VA; former Commander in Chief, U.S. Pacific Command
Herminio Blanco Mendoza, Private Office of Herminio Blanco, Mexico City, NL; former Mexican Secretary of Commerce and Industrial Development
Geoffrey T. Boisi, former Vice Chairman, JPMorgan Chase, New York, NY
Stephen W. Bosworth, Dean, Fletcher School of Law and Diplomacy, Tufts University, Medford, MA; former U.S. Ambassador to the Republic of Korea
Harold Brown, Counselor, Center for Strategic and International Studies, Washington, DC; General Partner, Warburg Pincus & Company, New York, NY; former U.S. Secretary of Defense
*Zbigniew Brzezinski, Counselor, Center for Strategic and International Studies, Washington, DC; Robert Osgood Professor of American Foreign Affairs, Paul Nitze School of Advanced International Studies, Johns Hopkins University; former U.S. Assistant to the President for National Security Affairs
Gerhard Casper, President Emeritus, Stanford University, Stanford, C
William T. Coleman III, Founder, Chairman, and Chief Executive Officer, Cassatt Corporation;
Founder, former Chairman and CEO and Member, Board of Directors, BEA Systems, Inc., San Jose, CA
William T. Coleman, Jr., Senior Partner and Senior Counselor, O'Melveny & Myers, Washington, DC; former U.S. Secretary of Transportation
Timothy C. Collins, Senior Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer, Ripplewood Holdings, New York, NY
Richard N. Cooper, Maurits C. Boas Professor of International Economics, Harvard University, Cambridge, MA; former Chairman, U.S. National Intelligence Council; former U.S. Under Secretary of State for Economic Affairs
E. Gerald Corrigan, Managing Director, Goldman, Sachs & Co., New York, NY; former President, Federal Reserve Bank of New York
Michael J. Critelli, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Pitney Bowes Inc., Stamford, CT
Gerald L. Curtis, Burgess Professor of Politcial Science and Visiting Professor, Graduate Research Institute for Policy Studies, Tokyo
Douglas Daft, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, The Coca Cola Company, Atlanta, GA
Dennis D. Dammerman, Vice Chairman and Executive Officer, General Electric Company, Fairfield, CT
Lynn Davis, Senior Political Scientist, RAND, Arlington, VA; former U.S. Under Secretary of State for Arms Control and International Security
Lodewijk J. R. de Vink, Chairman, Global Health Care Partners, Peapack, NJ; former Chairman, President, and Chief Executive Officer, Warner-Lambert Company
Arthur A. DeFehr, President and Chief Executive Officer, Palliser Furniture, Winnipeg, MB
André Desmarais, President and Co-Chief Executive Officer, Power Corporation of Canada, Montréal, QC; Deputy Chairman, Power Financial Corporation
John M. Deutch, Institute Professor, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge, MA; former Director of Central Intelligence; former U.S. Deputy Secretary of Defense
Peter C. Dobell, Founding Director, Parliamentary Centre, Ottawa, ON
Wendy K. Dobson, Professor and Director, Institute for International Business, Rotman School of Management, University of Toronto, Toronto, ON; former Canadian Associate Deputy Minister of Finance
Kenneth M. Duberstein, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, The Duberstein Group, Washington, DC
Robert Eckert, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Mattel, Inc., El Segundo, CA
*Jessica P. Einhorn, Dean, Paul Nitze School of Advanced International Studies, The Johns Hopkins University, Washington, DC; former Managing Director for Finance and Resource Mobilization, World Bank
Jeffrey Epstein, President, J. Epstein & Company, Inc., New York, NY; President, N.A. Property, Inc.
William T. Esrey, Chairman, Sprint Corporation, Kansas City, MO
Dianne Feinstein, Member (D-CA), U.S. Senate
Sandra Feldman, President, American Federation of Teachers, Washington, DC
Martin S. Feldstein, George F. Baker Professor of Economics, Harvard University, Cambridge, MA; President and Chief Executive Officer, National Bureau of Economic Research; former U.S.Chairman, President's Council of Economic Advisors
Stanley Fischer, President, Citigroup International and Vice Chairman, Citgroup, New York, NY; former First Deputy Managing Director, International Monetary Fund, Washington, DC
Richard W. Fisher, Vice Chairman, Kissinger McLarty Associates, Washington, DC; former U.S. Deputy Trade Representative
*Thomas S. Foley, Partner, Akin Gump Strauss Hauer & Feld, Washington, DC; former U.S. Ambassador to Japan; former Speaker of the U.S. House of Representatives; North American Chairman, Trilateral Commission
*L. Yves Fortier, Senior Partner and Chairman, Ogilvy Renault, Barristers and Solicitors, Montréal, QC; former Canadian Ambassador and Permanent Representative to the United Nations
Richard N. Gardner, Professor of Law and International Organization, Columbia Law School, New York, NY; Of Counsel, Morgan, Lewis & Bockius LLP; former U.S. Ambassador to Italy and Spain
Dionisio Garza Medina, Chairman of the Board and Chief Executive Officer, ALFA, Garza Garcia, NL
Richard A. Gephardt, Member (D-MO), U.S. House of Representatives
David Gergen, Professor of Public Service, John F. Kennedy School of Government, Harvard University, Cambridge, MA; Editor-at-Large, U.S. News and World Report
Peter C. Godsoe, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, The Bank of Nova Scotia, Toronto, ON
*Allan E. Gotlieb, Senior Advisor, Stikeman Elliott, Toronto, ON; Chairman, Sotheby's, Canada; former Canadian Ambassador to the United States; North American Deputy Chairman, Trilateral Commission
Donald E. Graham, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, The Washington Post Company, Washington, DC
Jeffrey W. Greenberg, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Marsh & McLennan Companies, New York, NY
Maurice R. Greenberg, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, American International Group, Inc., New York, NY
*Robert D. Haas, Chairman, Levi Strauss & Co., San Francisco, CA
Richard N. Haass, President, Council on Foreign Relations, New York, NY; former Director, Policy Planning, U. S. Department of State; former Director of Foreign Policy Studies, The Brookings Institution
Jane L. Harman, Member (D-CA), U.S House of Representatives
Sidney Harman, Chairman, Harman International Industries, Washington, DC
William A. Haseltine, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Human Genome Sciences, Inc.,
Rockville, MD
Charles B. Heck, Senior Adviser and former North American Director, Trilateral Commission, New Canaan, CT
*Carla A. Hills, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Hills & Company, International Consultants, Washington, DC; former U.S. Trade Representative; former U.S. Secretary of Housing and Urban Development
Richard Holbrooke, Vice Chairman, Perseus LLC, New York, NY; Counselor, Council on Foreign Relations; former U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations; former Vice Chairman of Credit Suisse First Boston Corporation; former U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for European and Canadian Affairs; former U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for East Asian and Pacific Affairs; and former U.S. Ambassador to Germany
Karen Elliott House, Senior Vice President, Dow Jones & Company, and Publisher, The Wall Street Journal, New York, NY
James A. Johnson, Vice Chairman, Perseus LLC, Washington, DC; former Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Federal National Mortgage Association (Fannie Mae)
Alejandro Junco de la Vega, President and Director, Grupo Reforma, Monterrery, NL
Henry A. Kissinger, Chairman, Kissinger Associates, Inc., New York, NY; former U.S. Secretary of State; former U.S. Assistant to the President for National Security Affairs
Enrique Krauze, General Director, Editorial Clio Libros y Videos, S.A. de C.V., Mexico City, DF
Kenneth L. Lay, Chairman, Consulting Services, LAYLIND LTD., Houston, TX; former Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Enron Corporation
Jim Leach, Member (R-IA), U.S. House of Representatives
Gerald M. Levin, Chief Executive Officer Emeritus, AOL Time Warner, Inc., New York, NY
Winston Lord, Co-chairman, International Rescue Committee, New York, NY; former U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for East Asian and Pacific Affairs; former U.S. Ambassador to China
E. Peter Lougheed, Senior Partner, Bennett Jones, Barristers & Solicitors, Calgary, AB; former Premier of Alberta
Roy MacLaren, former Canadian High Commissioner to the United Kingdom; former Canadian Minister of International Trade; Toronto, ON
John A. MacNaughton, President and Chief Executive Officer, Canada Pension Plan Investment Board, Toronto, ON
Antonio Madero, Chairman of the Board and Chief Executive Officer, San Luis Corporacion, S.A. de C.V., Mexico City, DF
*Sir Deryck C. Maughan, Vice Chairman, Citigroup and Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Citigroup International; Director, Citibank N.A. and of Citigroup Global Markets, Inc., New York, NY
Jay Mazur, President Emeritus, UNITE (Union of Needletrades, Industrial and Textile Employees); Vice Chairman, Amalgamated Bank of New York; and President, ILGWU's 21st Century Heritage Foundation, New York, NY
Hugh L. McColl, Jr., Chairman, McColl Brothers Lockwood, Charlotte, NC; former Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Bank of America Corporation
Henry A. McKinnell, President and Chief Executive Officer, Pfizer, Inc., New York, NY
Marc H. Morial, President and Chief Executive Officer, National Urban League, New York, NY; former Mayor, New Orleans, LA
Anne M. Mulcahy, Chairman and CEO, Xerox Corporation, Stamford, CT
Brian Mulroney, Senior Partner, Ogilvy Renault, Barristers and Solicitors, Montréal, QC; former Prime Minister of Canada
Lucio A. Noto, Managing Partner, Midstream Partners, LLC, New York, NY; former Vice Chairman, ExxonMobil Corporation; former Chairman of the Board and Chief Executive Officer, Mobil Corporation; Greenwich, CT
*Joseph S. Nye, Jr., Dean, John F. Kennedy School of Government, Harvard University, Cambridge, MA; former U.S. Assistant Secretary of Defense for International Security Affairs
Richard N. Perle, Resident Fellow, American Enterprise Institute, Washington, DC; member and former Chairman, Defense Policy Board, U.S. Department of Defense; former U.S. Assistant Secretary of Defense for International Security Policy
William J. Perry, Michael and Barbara Berberian Professor, Stanford University, Stanford, CA; former U.S. Secretary of Defense
Thomas R. Pickering, Senior Vice President, International Relations, The Boeing Company, Vienna, VA; former U.S. Under Secretary of State for Political Affairs; former U.S. Ambassador to the Russian Federation, India, Israel, El Salvador, Nigeria, the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan, and the United Nations
Franklin D. Raines, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Federal National Mortgage Association, Washington, DC; former Director, U.S. Office of Management and Budget, Office of the President
Joseph W. Ralston, USAF (Ret)., Vice Chairman, The Cohen Group, Washington, DC; former Commander, U.S. European Command, and Supreme Allied Commander NATO; former Vice Chairman, Joint Chiefs of Staff, U.S. Department of Defense
Charles B. Rangel, Member (D-NY), U.S. House of Representatives
Lee R. Raymond, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, ExxonMobil Corporation, Irving, TX
Hartley Richardson, President and Chief Executive Officer, James Richardson & Sons, Ltd., Winnipeg, MB
John D. Rockefeller IV, Member (D-WV), U.S. Senate
Kenneth Rogoff, Professor of Economics and Director, Center for International Development, Harvard University, Cambridge, MA; former Chief Economist and Director, Research Department, International Monetary Fund, Washington, DC
David M. Rubenstein, Co-founder and Managing Director, The Carlyle Group, Washington, DC
Luis Rubio, President, Center of Research for Development (CIDAC), Mexico City, DF
Arthur F. Ryan, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Prudential Financial, Inc., Newark, NJ
Henry B. Schacht, Chairman, Lucent Technologies, Murray Hill, NJ; former Director and Senior Advisor, E.M Warburg, Pincus & Co., LLP
Jaime Serra, Senior Partner, Serra and Associates International, Mexico City, DF; former Mexican Minister of Trade and Industry
Anne-Marie Slaughter, Dean, Woodrow Wilson School of Public and International Affairs, Princeton University, Princeton, NJ
Gordon Smith, Director, Centre for Global Studies, University of Victoria, Victoria, BC; Chairman, Board of Governors, International Development Research Centre; former Canadian Deputy Minister of Foreign Affairs and Personal Representative of the Prime Minister to the Economic Summit
George Soros, Chairman, Soros Fund Management LLC, New York, NY; Chairman, The Open Society Institute
Ronald D. Southern, Chairman, ATCO Group, Calgary, AB
James B. Steinberg, Vice President and Director of the Foreign Policy Studies Program, The Brookings Institution, Washington, DC; former U.S. Deputy National Security Advisor
Lawrence H. Summers, President, Harvard University, Cambridge, MA; former U.S. Secretary of the Treasury
John J. Sweeney, President, AFL-CIO, Washington, DC
Strobe Talbott, President, The Brookings Institution, Washington, DC; former U.S. Deputy Secretary of State
Luis Tellez, Managing Director, The Carlyle Group, Mexico City, DF; former Executive Vice President, Sociedad de Fomento Industrial (DESC); former Mexican Minister of Energy
John Thain, Chief Executive Officer, New York Stock Exchange, Inc.; former President and Co-Chief Operating Officer, Goldman Sachs & Co., New York, NY
G. Richard Thoman, Managing Partner, Corporate Perspectives and Adjunct Professor, Columbia University, New York, NY; formerly President and CEO, Xerox Corporation; formerly CFO and Nº 2 officer, IBM Corporation
Laura D'Andrea Tyson, Dean of London Business School, London, England; former Dean, Haas School of Business, University of California, Berkeley; former U.S. National Economic Advisor; former Chairman of the President's Council of Economic Advisers
*Paul A. Volcker, former Chairman, Wolfensohn & Co., Inc., New York; Frederick H. Schultz Professor Emeritus, International Economic Policy, Princeton University; former Chairman, Board of Governors, U.S. Federal Reserve System; Honorary North American Chairman and former North American Chairman, Trilateral Commission
William H. Webster, Senior Partner, Milbank, Tweed, Hadley & McCloy LLP, Washington, DC; former U.S. Director of Central Intelligence; former Director, U.S. Federal Bureau of Investigation; former Judge of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Eighth Circuit
Fareed Zakaria, Editor, Newsweek International, New York, NY
*Lorenzo H. Zambrano, Chairman of the Board and Chief Executive Officer, CEMEX, Monterrey, NL; North American Deputy Chairman, Trilateral Commission
Ernesto Zedillo, Director, Yale Center for the Study of Globalization, Yale University, New Haven, CT; former President of Mexico

Robert S. McNamara, Lifetime Trustee, Trilateral Commission, Washington, DC; former President, World Bank; former U.S. Secretary of Defense; former President, Ford Motor Company.
David Rockefeller, Founder, Honorary Chairman, and Lifetime Trustee, Trilateral Commission,
New York, NY

Former Members In Public Service

Felipe Calderon, Mexican Minister of Energy
Richard B. Cheney, Vice President of the United States
Paula J. Dobriansky, U.S. Under Secretary of State for Global Affairs
Stephen Friedman, Assistant to the President of the United States for Economic Policy and Director of the National Economic Council
Bill Graham, Canadian Minister of Foreign Affairs and International Trade
William J. McDonough, Chairman, Public Company Accounting Oversight Board
Paul Wolfowitz, U.S. Deputy Secretary of Defense
Robert B. Zoellick, U.S. Trade Representative

Pacific Asian Group

Ali Alatas, Advisor and Special Envoy of the President of the Republic of Indonesia; former Indonesian Minister for Foreign Affairs; Jakarta
Tan Sri Dato' Azman Hashim, Chairman, AmBank Group, Kuala Lumpur
Philip Burdon, former Chairman, Asia 2000 Foundation; New Zealand Chairman of APEC; former New Zealand Minister of Trade Negotiations; Wellington
Fujio Cho, President, Toyota Motor Corporation
Cho Suck-Rai, Chairman, Hyosung Corporation, Seoul
Chung Mong-Joon, Member of the Korean National Assembly; Vice President of Federation Internationale de Football Association (FIFA); Seoul
Takashi Ejiri, Attorney at Law, Asahi Koma Law Office
Jesus P. Estanislao, President and CEO, Institute of Corporate Directors/Institute of Solidarity in Asia; former Philippine Minister of Finance; Manila
Hugh Fletcher, Business Consultant; former Chief Executive Officer, Fletcher Challenge; Auckland
Hiroaki Fujii, Advisor, The Japan Foundation; former Japanese Ambassador to the United Kingdom
Shinji Fukukawa, Advisor, Dentsu Inc.
Yoichi Funabashi, Chief Diplomatic Correspondent and Columnist, Asahi Shimbun
Carrillo Gantner, Chairman, The Myer Family Company; Vice President, The Myer Foundation; Melbourne
Ross Garnaut, Head, Department of Economics, Research School of Pacific and Asian Studies, Australian National University, Canberra
*Toyoo Gyohten, President, The Institute for International Monetary Affairs; Senior Advisor, The Bank of Tokyo-Mitsubishi, Ltd.
*Stuart Harris, Professor of International Relations, Research School of Pacific and Asian Studies, Australian National University; former Australian Vice Minister of Foreign Affairs, Canberra
Earnest M. Higa, President and CEO, Higa Industries
Hong Seok-Hyun, President, Korean Association of Newspapers; Publisher, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, JoongAng Ilbo; Seoul
Shintaro Hori, Managing Director-North Asia, Bain & Company
Murray Horn, Managing Director, Institutional Banking, ANZ Bank; former Secretary to the New Zealand Treasury; Auckland
Hyun Hong-Choo, Senior Partner, Kim & Chang, Seoul; former Korean Ambassador to the United Nations and to the United States; Seoul
Hyun Jae-Hyun, Chairman, Tong Yang Group, Seoul
Shin'ichi Ichimura, Counselor, International Centre for the Study of East Asian Development, Kitakyushu, Fukuoka
Nobuyuki Idei, Chairman and Group CEO, Sony Corporation
Takeo Inokuchi, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Mitsui Sumitomo Insurance Company, Ltd.
Noriyuki Inoue, Chairman and CEO, Daikin Industries, Ltd.
Rokuro Ishikawa, Honorary Chairman, Kajima Corporation
Motoo Kaji, Member of the Board of Directors, The International House of Japan
Kasem Kasemsri, Honorary Chairman, Thailand-U.S. Business Council; Chairman of the Advisory Board of the Chart Thai Party; Chairman, Thai-Malaysian Association; former Deputy Prime Minister of Thailand; Bangkok
Koichi Kato, Member of the Japanese House of Representatives; former Secretary-General, Liberal Democratic Party
Trevor Kennedy, Chairman, Oil Search, Ltd.; Chairman, Cypress Lakes Group, Ltd.; Sydney
Kim Kihwan, International Advisor, Goldman Sachs; former Korean Ambassador-at-Large for Economic Affairs; Seoul
*Kim Kyung-Won, Advisor, Kim & Chang Law Office; President, Seoul Forum for International Affairs; former Korean Ambassador to the United States and the United Nations; Pacific Asia Deputy Chairman, Trilateral Commission; Seoul
Kakutaro Kitashiro, Chairman, IBM Japan, Ltd.
Shoichiro Kobayashi, Senior Advisor, Kansai Electric Power Company, Ltd.
*Yotaro Kobayashi, Chairman of the Board, Fuji Xerox Co., Ltd.; Pacific Asia Chairman, Trilateral Commission
Akira Kojima, Senior Advisor, NIKKEI( Nihon Keizai Shimbun) Editorial Committee; Chairman, Japan Center for Economic Research ( JCER )
Koo John, Chairman, LG Cable Ltd.; Chairman, LG Industrial Systems Co.; Seoul
Kenji Kosaka, Member, Japanese House of Representatives; former Senior Vice Minister for Posts and Telecommunications Public Management, Home Affairs
*Lee Hong-Koo, Chairman, Seoul Forum for International Affairs, Seoul; former Korean Prime Minister; former Korean Ambassador to the United Kingdom and the United States
Lee In-ho, former President, Korea Foundation; former Korean Ambassador to Finland and Russia; Seoul
Lee Jay Y., Vice President, Samsung Electronics, Seoul
Lee Kyungsook Choi, President, Sookmyung Women's University, Seoul
Adrianto Machribie, Chairman, PT Freeport Indonesia, Jakarta
*Minoru Makihara, Senior Corporate Advisor, Mitsubishi Corporation
Hiroshi Mikitani, Chairman, President and CEO, Rakuten, Inc.
Yoshihiko Miyauchi, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, ORIX Corporation
Isamu Miyazaki, Special Advisor, Daiwa Institute of Research, Ltd.; former Director-General of the Japanese Economic Planning Agency
*Kiichi Miyazawa, Former Prime Minister of Japan; former Japanese Finance Minister
Yuzaburo Mogi, President and Chief Executive Officer, Kikkoman Corporation
Mike Moore, former Director-General of the World Trade Organization; former Prime Minister of New Zealand; Member of the Privy Council; Geneva
Moriyuki Motono, former Japanese Ambassador to France
Jiro Murase, Managing Partner, Bingham McCutchen Murase, New York
*Minoru Murofushi, Chairman, ITOCHU Corporation
Masashi Nishihara, President, National Defense Academy
Taizo Nishimuro, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Toshiba Corporation
Roberto F. de Ocampo, President, Asian Institute of Management; Former Minister of Finance, Manila
Toshiaki Ogasawara, Chairman and Publisher, The Japan Times Ltd.; Chairman, Nifco Inc.
Sadako Ogata, President, Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA); former United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees
*Shijuro Ogata, former Deputy Governor, Japan Development Bank; former Deputy Governor for International Relations, Bank of Japan; Pacific Asia Deputy Chairman, Trilateral Commission
Sozaburo Okamatsu, Chairman, Research Institute of Economy, Trade & Industry (RIETI), Tokyo
*Yoshio Okawara, President, Institute for International Policy Studies; former Japanese Ambassador to the United States
Yoichi Okita, Professor, National Graduate Institute for Policy Studies
Ariyoshi Okumura, Chairman, Lotus Corporate Advisory, Inc.
Anand Panyarachun, Chairman, Thai Industrial Federation; Chairman, Saha-Union Public Company Ltd; former Prime Minister of Thailand; Bangkok
Ryu Jin Roy, Chairman and CEO, Poongsan Corp., Seoul
Eisuke Sakakibara, Professor, Keio University; former Japanese Vice Minister of Finance for International Affairs
Sakong Il, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Institute for Global Economics; former Korean Minister of Finance; Seoul
Yukio Satoh, President, The Japan Institute of International Affairs; former Japanese Ambassador to the United Nations
Sachio Semmoto, Chief Executive Officer, eAccess, Ltd.
Masahide Shibusawa, President, Shibusawa Ei'ichi Memorial Foundation
Motoo Shiina, Member of the Japanese House of Councillors
Seiichi Shimada, Representative Director and President, Nihon Unisys, Ltd.
Yasuhisa Shiozaki, Member of the Japanese House of Councillors; former Japanese Parliamentary Vice Minister for Finance
Arifin Siregar, International Advisor, Goldman Sachs & Co.; former Ambassador of Indonesia to the United States; Jakarta
Tan Sri Dr. Noordin Sopiee, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Institute of Strategic and International Studies, Kuala Lumpur
Suh Kyung-Bae, President and CEO, Amore Pacific Corp., Seoul
Keiji Tachikawa, President and Chief Executive Officer, NTT DoCoMo, Inc.
Tsuyoshi Takagi, President, The Japanese Foundation of Textile, Chemical, Food, Commercial, Service and General Workers' Unions (UI ZENSEN)
Keizo Takemi, Member of the Japanese House of Councillors; former Japanese State Secretary for Foreign Affairs
Akihiko Tanaka, Director, Institute of Oriental Culture, University of Tokyo
Naoki Tanaka, President, The 21st Century Public Policy Institute
Sunjoto Tanudjaja, President Director and Chief Executive Officer, PT Great River International, Jakarta
Teh Kok Peng, President, GIC Special Investments Pte Ltd., Singapore
Shuji Tomita, Senior Executive Vice President, NTT Communications Corporation
Kiyoshi Tsugawa, Member of the Advisory Board, Lehman Brothers Japan, Inc.
Junichi Ujiie, President and CEO, Nomura Holdings, Inc.
Sarasin Viraphol, Executive Vice President, Charoen Pokphand Co., Ltd.; former Deputy Permanent Secretary of Foreign Affairs of Thailand; Bangkok
Cesar E. A. Virata, Director, Corporate Vice Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of Rizal Commercial Banking Corporation (RCBC); former Prime Minister of Philippines; Manila
*Jusuf Wanandi, Co-founder, Member of the Board of Trustees and Senior Fellow, Centre for Strategic and International Studies, Jakarta
Etsuya Washio, President, National Federation of Workers and Consumers Insurance Cooperatives (ZENROSAI): former President, Japanese Trade Union Confederation (RENGO)
Koji Watanabe, Senior Fellow, Japan Center for International Exchange; Executive Adviser, Japan Business Federation (Nippon Keidanren); former Japanese Ambassador to Russia
Taizo Yakushiji, Executive Member, Council for Science and Technology Policy of the Cabinet Office of Japan; Executive Research Director, Institute for International Policy Studies
Tadashi Yamamoto, President, Japan Center for International Exchange; Pacific Asia Director, Trilateral Commission
Noriyuki Yonemura, Counselor, Fuji Xerox Co., Ltd.

Note: Those without city names are Japanese Members.
Korean names are shown with surname first.

Former Members in Public Service

Han Sung-Joo, Korean Ambassador to the United States
Masaharu Ikuta, Director General, Postal Services Corporation.
Yoriko Kawaguchi, Japanese Minister for Foreign Affairs
Yutaka Kosai, Member, Council for Science and Technology Policy of the Cabinet Office
Hisashi Owada, Judge, International Court of Justice; former President, Japan Institute of International Affairs; Advisor, Foreign Ministers of Japan
Takeshi Kondo, President, Japan Highway Public Corporation (Nihon Doro Kodan)

Participants from Other Areas
"Triennium Participants"

Abdlatif Al-Hamad, Director General and Chairman of the Arab Fund for Economic and Social Development; former Minister of Finance and Planning, Kuwait
André Azoulay, Adviser to H.M. King Mohammed VI, Rabat, Morocco
Domingo F. Cavallo, President, Accion por la Republica, Buenos Aires; former Economy Minister of Argentina
Morris Chang, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co., Ltd., Taipei
Hüsnü Dogan, General Coordinator, Nurol Holding; former Chairman of the Board of Trustees, Development Foundation of Turkey; former Minister of Defence, Ankara, Turkey
Jacob Frenkel, Chairman, Merrill Lynch International London; Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, G-30; former Governor, Bank of Israel
Victor K. Fung, Chairman, Li & Fung, Hong Kong
Frene Ginwala, Speaker of the National Assembly, Parliament of the Republic of South Africa, Cape Town
H.R.H. Prince El Hassan bin Talal, President, The Club of Rome; Moderator of the World Conference on Religion and Peace; Chairman, Arab Thought Forum, Amman, Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan
Serhiy Holovaty, Member of the Supreme Rada; President of the Ukrainian Legal Foundation; former Minister of Justice, Kiev, Ukraine
Enrique V. Iglesias, President, Inter-American Development Bank; former Minister of Foreign Affairs of Uruguay
Wang Jun, Chairman, China International Trust & Investment Corp., China
Sergei Karaganov, Deputy Director, Institute of Europe, Russian Academy of Sciences; Chairman of the Presidium of the Council on Defense and Foreign Policy, Moscow, Russian Federation
Jeffrey L.S. Koo, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Chinatrust Commercial Bank, Taipei
Richard Li, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Pacific Century Group Holdings Ltd., Hong Kong
Itamar Rabinovich, President, Tel Aviv University, Israel; former Ambassador to the United States
Rüsdü Saracoglu, President of the Finance Group, Koç Holding; Chairman, Makro Consulting, Istanbul; former State Minister and Member of the Turkish Parliament; former Governor of the Central Bank of Turkey
Roberto Egydio Setubal, Director President, Banco Itaú S.A., Brazil
Stan Shih, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, The Acer Group, Taipei
Mingyi Wei, Chairman, International Advisory Corporation, China International Trust & Investment Corp., Beijing
Gordon Wu, Chairman and Managing Director, Hopewell Holdings Ltd., Hong Kong
Wang Xuebing, President and Chief Executive Officer, China Construction Bank, Beijing
Grigory A. Yavlinsky, Former Member of the State Duma; Leader of the "Yabloko" Parliamentary Group; Chairman of the Center for Economic and Political Research, Moscow, Russian Federation
Zhou Xiaochuan, Chairman, China Securities Regulatory Commission, Beijing

*
* *


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miriam*
Renaissance weekend was begun in 1981 and meets in Hilton Head, NC with all sorts of heads of state and celebrities and news people.


we see the edges of the security detail all the way down here in myrtle beach, sc, from it. lots of black helicoptors...

fun times.

i think that you fight something so big by calling it out, learning about it, spreading the word about it... i think keeping your politics local, for most of us, works in a ripple fashion, you know, form and nurture the kind of world you want to have within your own community, and the rest of the world may follow.


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

Dear Moss:

While you are at the library, there is a book about the Skull and Bones Society at Yale University which the Bushes belong to by Alexandra Robbins called Secrets Of The Tomb .

I have not been able to find it, but I heard the author interviewed on the radio - late at night!









It should turn your paranoia up a few notches.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

here ya go


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

miriam~thanx for the book recc. i just put a book hold on it.







gotta love online catalogues. i dont think that knowing about things like this makes me more paranoid or anything like that. i think i'd rather know

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0192614/ have you ever seen 'the skulls'. it's about a secret college fraternity organization called "The Skulls". sounds like they made a movie about it. :LOL Sometimes truth is stranger than fiction


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

thx for the link *erin*


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Actually I have seen articles where some members have admitted to being in the Skull and Bones.

I think just a list should be fine.


----------



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

You all are on the right track. "conspiracy" is not so far fetched... it is reality. So it the NWO (New World Order)... try reading The New World Order Exposed by Viktor Thorn... Fascinating book... ties in the NWO, the Illuminate, Chemtrials, Dumbing Down of America, The Illegal banking and taxing system.And the histories of these FEDS. the so-called drug wars (CIA is the biggest drug importer in the country).. or for some more online reading about "agendas" of the NWO try these sites:

http://www.educate-yourself.org/

http://www.infowars.com/index.html

This will give you enough to make your nails curl. Great late night reading.

Call me a conspiracy nut. That's fine. I fight the NWO sewer rats with orgone divices. Holy Handgranades, and tower busters and Chembusters!! I give gifts to their mind control towers! I have disabled 3 phycholoigical implants in me.


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

A book I read a few years ago was The Creature From Jekyll Island, which is not what you maight think it is about.

Jekyll Island is an area off the cost of, I believe, Georgia State, where the wealthiest families in America have nice cottages and were there for the duration of both World Wars. Supposedly a meeting was held there to decide the $ future of America such as the Federal Reserve, the IRS, and such fun topics.

I agree with *Erin* that we need to keep our politics local, and have a ripple effect on the rest.


----------



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

Here is a good one I forgot...

http://www.conspiracyplanet.com/index.cfm


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

thanks for the links stacie. i think that fighting the nwo on an energy level is a very valid way to go about things. there have been studies about the power of prayer, energy healing (reiki/therapeutic touch), etc... so i think that focusing energy on any level will make a difference and help build up the level of positive energy. I have to admit that holy hand grenades sounded a little weird to me at first, but i have to say, after thinking about it for a while, sure why not! i guess there's more than one way to fight greed and corruption.

i also agree that grassroots efforts are important. think global, act local takes on new meaning in this context.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Am always fascinated by conspiracy theory links. Look at them for less than two minutes and find something like this ...

Quote:

_*... from the conspiracyplanet link*

... But obviously an occult cabal of bankers and other wealthy people is bent on enslaving humanity. Many are Jews who seem to follow the primitive Talmudic injunction to rule the world and usurp all its wealth, as outlined in The Protocols. Many Jews wittingly or unwittingly serve this agenda, as do many non-Jews ..._










Never heard of this "Talmudic injunction about ruling the world and usurping its wealth." Bummer, truly. Could use the money so that my kids could someday wear something other than hand-me-downs. And maybe even we could even afford to get a car, to make shlepping cloth diapers to the wash a little easier.

Have, however, heard of "The Protocols." The fact that the author of this site chooses to quote it is ... revealing.

Unless you choose not to see what he's revealing.


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

merpk~there is a lot of crap on the internet, that's for sure. i saw a site the other day that was trying to prove that the holocost at auchwitz (sp?) was a hoax.









when i looked for sites about the omega agency i found conspiracy predictions about a future filled with forced labor camps and random executions.







i dont want to manifest a future like that into my reality.

truth can be stranger than fiction, but some of the stuff out there is just fiction....really bad fiction.


----------



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

The United States is already preparing for and with internment camps. They are located all over the country! We also have trains with "shakles".. Did you know that the back of interstate highways are directions to these camps?

http://www.infowars.com/cc_archive.htm *(FEMA camp information)

http://www.infowars.com/detcamp.html (photos of US camps)

The US has many underground bases... some to hide and house the govt. and illuminate. Some are human expiramentation... If there is a plague or massive drought or nuclear holocost do you think we, the average person will be given the keys????

http://www.anomalies-unlimited.com/Bases.html

The govt already has "red lists" for immediate killing, detainment, whatever.

They have the means to knock us to our knees via their cell phone towers, elf towers, gwen towers!

http://www.bariumblues.com/index.htm

http://educate-yourself.org/dc/dclat...s25may02.shtml

Because I am an active member of the EFF movement (etheric freedom fighters) I am under phone taps. My url is under servelience. My computers has received some strange viruses. Mail is delayed. Other strange stuff too. Yeah, I have gifted a few towers... not as many as some. I have never gifted a base. I do sell orgonite divices. I have lots. I have 2 croft style chembusters in my yard. And several earth pipes. I get dialy fly-overs. I have gotten helicoptor visits! and I am laughing the whole time! This is all intimidation tactics and they don't intimidate me one bit! TPTB don't have any rights to watch me. Orgone ain't even illegal. Why don't they go watch the CIA, NSA and the illuminate with their occult killings? Or pay attention to just how much cocaine the bush regime brings into the country? No, they can't do that... they gotta watch someone who tosses a few tb's out of a car window. LOL


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

T what are elf towers? i've never heard of that before.

I just watched matrix of evil by alex jones. i didnt buy all of what he was saying, but some of the movie was pretty convincing. he uses actual footage of news and news articles to back up what he's saying. http://www.infowars.com/matrix.htm


----------

